# Lowrance fish finder maps...



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 29, 2016)

Ok I am uploading an overlay map for a fish finder it is an areial map from when the lake was down so you can see the sand bars and such. It will zoom in pretty close. If anyone is interested I will post a link here and instructions on how to use it.  All you need is a SD card for your unit and copy files to it then place them in a folder and start the unit up. That easy. Works on my Lowrance elite 4 chirp.


----------



## donald-f (Mar 30, 2016)

What lake is the map for?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 30, 2016)

Lol.. left out the important part. Lanier and working on Hartwell.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Mar 30, 2016)

Any way to see them without putting it in a fish finder? Can I download and look at it on my phone?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 30, 2016)

Be the same as looking at bing maps on your phone.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## j_seph (Mar 30, 2016)

Link please


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 30, 2016)

Headed home need to see if it uploaded. Large file so it takes awhile


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 30, 2016)

Download all files and make a folder called 
"BoundAT5s" without quotes. Place files in folder and copy to sd card. Place card in unit and your done.


_3DTexture_16.at5

_3DTexture_8.at5

_3DTexture_4.at5

_3DTexture_2.at5

_3DTexture_1D2_3.at5

_3DTexture_1D2_2.at5

_3DTexture_1D2_1.at5

_3DTexture_1D2_0.at5

_3DTexture_1.at5


----------

